# GTR AUX



## UAE10 (Sep 10, 2008)

i have noticed the AUX option in the GTR stereo sound system,
but i never was able to find the connection slot for the AUX wire so i can use my Ipod


anyone got any idea about it


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I look forward to an answer on this!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there is a ipod option cable on the US model

R


----------



## UAE10 (Sep 10, 2008)

i dont live in US, but all the cars we get here are 100% US spec. . . i also have the option
but where is the Cable slot in the car, thats what i cant find


----------



## Adrey (Dec 8, 2007)

here are a few links to my aux input harness plug that I sell for the gtr. It will work with all model gtr's and will allow you to view video and or audio.

Two new (?) audio questions - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

VIDEO in the GTR- Adrey is the man! - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

GTR shows video aux in, no cable found to connect anything.. - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Adrey

Will it work if you have the reversing camera installed?

R


----------



## Adrey (Dec 8, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> Adrey
> 
> Will it work if you have the reversing camera installed?
> 
> R


Yes. It will work if you have the oem rear view camera, or if you want to install an aftermarket camera.


----------



## Adrey (Dec 8, 2007)

For all that ordered the kits, they will all be shipped out tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Adrey (Dec 8, 2007)

i got a few extra kits in stock for immediate delivery. here is the link. 

eBay Motors: Nissan GT-R R35 2009 GTR Video Harness Adapter Kit... (item 220309569042 end time Nov-16-08 14:49:19 PST)


----------



## Adrey (Dec 8, 2007)

eBay Motors: Nissan GT-R R35 2009 GTR Video Harness Adapter Kit... (item 220336387208 end time Jan-07-09 20:46:38 PST)


----------

